# callaway series nice price



## julien18o (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi evryone, I have bought a callaway series in a shop for 1100$. (golftown)
And now what 's my suprise when I saw this same series for only 456$ on the net.
I m so sad and so angry. 
I want just give you the adress, like this you couldn't do the same mistake.

iron series, Golf, Action Figures items on eBay.com


----------

